# Mass transportation of some sort to Oklacon?



## Bir (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there some sort of train or bus that will take me from Oklahoma City to Oklacon? 

I'm not entirely comfortable with sharing a personal vehicle with people I don't know... so mass transportation will be my only option to get to the convention. I'm used to trains and buses. I don't care if it's a town bus such as a Pace, or a CTA train or a Greyhound bus. It just needs to be some sort of reliable mass transportation system.

I can't find much about it over the internet. I'd rather have personal experience tell me what there is, though, as I don't trust all websites to be correct.


----------



## AWolfNamedLynx (Oct 20, 2010)

It would be unusual to find public transportation to take you that far out of the way of OK city.  While I can understand your concern taking rides from strangers, your options are to make friends fast, or wait till next year.


----------



## Bir (Oct 20, 2010)

AWolfNamedLynx said:


> It would be unusual to find public transportation to take you that far out of the way of OK city.  While I can understand your concern taking rides from strangers, your options are to make friends fast, or wait till next year.


 
XP

Well, I wouldn't mind /several/ modes of transportation. I've train-hopped before. (Legally. I was traveling far, and thus needed many trains. For those who don't know.) xD


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 20, 2010)

Considering the size of Watonga- outside of chartering a plane, no. But! If you do want to charter a plane, let me know


----------



## SilverKarja (Oct 23, 2010)

You're in Oklahoma?  I thought you were in Chicago? 

If you are here....I can help you with your dog in person....but anyways, there's a meet up tonight at Dennys on i240 if you actually want to meet people and see who you'd be comfortable with.  Don't know if we're going yet, but Kaden, Jami, and I are going to try to make it!  Bring art supplies if you're inclined.


----------



## Bir (Oct 23, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> You're in Oklahoma?  I thought you were in Chicago?
> 
> If you are here....I can help you with your dog in person....but anyways, there's a meet up tonight at Dennys on i240 if you actually want to meet people and see who you'd be comfortable with.  Don't know if we're going yet, but Kaden, Jami, and I are going to try to make it!  Bring art supplies if you're inclined.



I wish I could have gone ;__; But unless you come somewhere around 20 minutes from Seminole, I won't be able to go. x.x;;

-has to depend on rides from my boyfriend's mom- XP


----------



## SilverKarja (Oct 24, 2010)

Ah well, we missed it once again as well, trying to get Kaden's explorer sold.  I swear, 4 hours of 'what should I do?'.....

Well....if you don't mind being subjected to massive amounts of nerdry(music/d&d/possibly video game stuff) for about 2 hours, and we do get this thing sold so we can go, if you don't mind, we could take you.  If I knew what some of the other folks plans were, I could probably find someone uber laid back, but our phone's DED.  x.x


----------

